# JurassicSite



## Philou309 (31 Mars 2004)

Voilà. Le sujet est créé (je dis ca pour Dark Templar). Je vais refaire le logiciel pour que l'on puisse télécharger régulièrement des mises à jour légères (j'entend autour de 10-20-30 ko). Cela va peut-être prendre un peu de temp (une semaine) mais en attendant, si Mad'doc l'à fait, vous pouvez  télécharger le version actuelle de JurassicSite sur JurassicMac.com. Mad'Doc; a toi de jouer!!!!


----------



## mad'doc (31 Mars 2004)

Ca y est !!! Le logiciel est mis en ligne depuis aujourd'hui (Merci Macthieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vous pouvez le retrouver sur JurassicMac.com ou plus simplement en téléchargeant ICI





Merci Philou309 et n'oublie pas de nous faire suivre les mises à jour


----------



## Philou309 (31 Mars 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !!! Le logiciel est mis en ligne depuis aujourd'hui (Merci Macthieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. Pour les mises à jour la prochaine ne sera pas avant un petit moment (une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) car je vais tout refaire le logiciel pour faire un mode de mises à jour très simple. Je vais aussi intégrer une option pour télécharger directement les nouvelles mise à jour.
Aller, je me met au fourneaux...


----------



## Guido (31 Mars 2004)

Sympat ton soft. Bon boulot.


----------



## Philou309 (31 Mars 2004)

Tu verra, le prochain sera encore mieux...


----------



## mad'doc (7 Avril 2004)

Bon, pour ceux que ça intéresse, le soft vient d'évoluer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a eu un problème aujourd'hui (l'image disque refusait de s'extraire = erreur 199) mais c'est résolu depuis quelques heures.

Vous pouvez donc télécharger ce nouveau soft à la même adresse que précédemment.

Nous attendons vos commentaires.


----------



## Philou309 (7 Avril 2004)

Merci Mad'doc.


----------



## mad'doc (10 Avril 2004)

Et encore une évolution du logiciel !

Décidément, on ne peut plus l'arrêter le Philou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez voir sur la page du logiciel, vous trouverez la description de cette mise à jour.


----------



## Philou309 (10 Avril 2004)

Je pense que je doit prendre ca pour un compliment...


----------



## mad'doc (20 Avril 2004)

Bien-sûr !!!


----------



## Philou309 (21 Avril 2004)

Une nouvelle version en m'envoyant un mail.Il n'est pas encore en ligne.
Une version classic (8.6 jusqu'à 9.2.2) est également disponible a présent toujours en m'envoyant un mail.


----------



## mad'doc (22 Avril 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version en [Courriel]jurassisitesoft@ifrance.com" target="_blank[/Courriel] un mail.Il n'est pas encore en ligne.
> Une version classic (8.6 jusqu'à 9.2.2) est également disponible a présent toujours en m'envoyant un mail.


Je les mets en ligne aujourd'hui


----------



## mad'doc (22 Avril 2004)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je le mets en ligne ce soir ou demain.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Avril 2004)

C'est mis à jour.
Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que le format .dmg soit le meilleur pour Mac OS Classic, ça te gêne si je recompresse la version Classic et les fichiers de mise à jour en .sit ?


----------



## Philou309 (24 Avril 2004)

Oups!
Je vais bientôt vous faire parvenir une nouvelle version du logiciel en lui même avec comme évolution majeure...
UN INSTALLATEUR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad'doc (24 Avril 2004)

J'ai mis les copies d'écran et j'ai dû compresser les images disques des versions car j'ai eu des retours comme quoi les images à télécharger n'étaient pas ouvrables.
C'était effectivement le cas.
Après test, j'ai remis les images que j'ai reçues après les avoir compréssées. Nous sommes 2 à avoir testé pour l'instant: ça marche !
Par contre, j'ai compressé l'image disque de JurassicSite pour Classic alors qu'effectivement, il est préférable de compresser seulement les fichiers.
A corriger.


----------



## mad'doc (24 Avril 2004)

J'ai oublié:
*BON ANNIVERSAIRE DARK TEMPLAR !!!*


----------



## Philou309 (24 Avril 2004)

Exellent Mad'doc, je ne sais comment te remercier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autre part, la nouvelle version avance bien (je rajoute des fonctions, optimise...).
Si vous avez des idées de chose à changer, améliorer, dites le moi vite.
Je rectifierait le tir pour l'histoire de classic et je ferais donc un installateur pour simplifier tout ca...
Et pour finir...

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE DARK TEMPLAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

> BON ANNIVERSAIRE DARK TEMPLAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 héhé


----------



## Philou309 (8 Mai 2004)

Bon ca y est, la nouvelle version du logiciel est finie, la màj est déjà disponible (enfin normalement) et le logiciel (remanié) ne devrait pas tarder à suivre.


----------



## mad'doc (13 Mai 2004)

Les fichiers que tu m'as envoyés ne se décompressent pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Essaye de trouver l'erreur et renvoie-moi tout ça, je ferai la mise à jour des fichiers sur le site


----------



## Philou309 (6 Juillet 2004)

Salut,
Voila, c'est les vacances donc je vais pouvoir me remettre au logiciel. Je vais corriger les bugs et le réenvoyer à JurassicMac.com. Maintenant donc comme nouvelles possibilités le fait de pouvoir télécharger des nouvelles versions à partir du logiciel ainsi que le fameux installateur.
@+


----------



## Macthieu (7 Juillet 2004)

j'ai hâte de voir


----------



## Philou309 (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca y est. La nouvelle version est disponible.
Les nouveautés sont:
-possibilité de changer la taille de la fenêtre à sa guise
-le logiciel indique le nombre d'adressent qu'il recense
-un double-clic sur un nom suffit à lancer l'adresse
-le logiciel est désormais capable de télécharger les éventuelles mises à jour disponibles
-l'instalation est désormais faisable grace à un installateur

Vous pourrez le trouver ici


----------



## Macthieu (8 Juillet 2004)

il y a une erreur dans la décompression du fichier.

as-tu bien compresser l logiciel avant de l'envoyer sur le site??


----------



## Philou309 (8 Juillet 2004)

Une erreur dans la decompression en .dmg ou en .sit?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2004)

Envoie le moi aussi à chaque fois pour que je puisse le mettre en ligne par FTP et que je te dise si j'ai des problèmes aussi.


----------



## Macthieu (9 Juillet 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Une erreur dans la decompression en .dmg ou en .sit?



en .dmg

je crois que spip n'est pas capable de dérer des fichiers .dmg


----------



## mad'doc (9 Juillet 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> en .dmg
> 
> je crois que spip n'est pas capable de dérer des fichiers .dmg


SPIP n'a rien à voir avec les fichiers. Surtout que je les mets directement via FTP.
J'ai remis depuis cet après-midi une nouvelle image que Philou309 m'a envoyé aujourd'hui.
Je n'ai pas pu faire l'essai, dites-moi si cette image est correcte.


----------



## Philou309 (9 Juillet 2004)

Ca marche. Je viens de tester

P.S. J'attend toujours vos adresses et commenteires!


----------



## mad'doc (11 Août 2004)

Tiens Philou, une news pour toi


----------



## Philou309 (11 Août 2004)

Oui mais étant donné mon age je n'ai peut être pas le droit de me présenter non?


----------

